# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Thomisus onustus.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros, estas fotos son de hace aproximadamente mes y medio, me asombro la facilidad con que algunos animalitos soluciona los problemas con los medios con que cuenta.
En la primera foto se puede ver como esta araña Thomisus onustus  se ha construido su propio refugio con tan solo algunas puntadas en unos pétalos de una margarita. 
Esta especie, cuenta con dos estrategia para conseguir sus víctimas que le sirven de alimento, la primera es que puede cambiar de color adaptándose a su entorno más cercano y la segunda es que cuando realiza el ataque inocula un potente veneno paralizante con estas dos estrategia puede capturar insectos mayores que ella como puede ser abejas , moscas mariposas etc.











Su nombre común es la araña cangrejo, por la manera de desplazarse lateralmente. 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Azuer

Excelente reportaje, Francisco, digno del National Geographic, sí señor.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias amigo azue por el comentario, se hace lo que se puede.
Un saludo, Francisco

----------

